# Anybody know the owner of this boat?



## GoonGhost

http://imgur.com/suNqw6C

http://imgur.com/rlAP8Op

https://moreboats.com/boats/east-cape/glide-17/50359


----------



## BK922

Nope but I recognize my old college days stomping grounds. Missed many a class when the wind was down and the water was clear


----------

